# Rangeley Lake Resort, Rangeley, Maine. 3 Bedroom Cabin, 5/15/16-5/22/16 ($275)



## cory30 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rangeley Lake Resort, Rangeley, Maine. 3 Bedroom Cabin, 5/15/16-5/22/16.   ($275)

Rangeley Lake Resort is a four-season vacation destination in Maine where each season offers a variety of opportunities for vacationers. In the spring, fishermen flock to Rangeley’s lakes, rivers and streams while moose emerge from the forest to enjoy the lush growth. Summer is ideal for hiking, canoeing, golf, mountain biking and more. Fall foliage is exceptionally beautiful in this part of the country with brilliant colors and crisp weather. Snow bunnies flock to Rangeley in the winter for snowmobiling, skiing, snow shoeing and many other winter activities.

You can also enjoy all that’s offered right at your doorstep, including a clubhouse with a heated swimming pool, hot tubs and a cedar sauna. There is also a fully equipped fitness facility for guests to use. In the evenings you can retreat to your private cabin to enjoy modern comforts and amenities in a rustic woodsy setting.

PM if interested.


----------



## cory30 (Apr 27, 2016)

Still available


----------



## cory30 (Apr 30, 2016)

Still available


----------



## cory30 (May 10, 2016)

Renter has had a conflict so this unit is available again.


----------



## cory30 (May 12, 2016)

Still available, Best Offer!


----------



## cory30 (May 14, 2016)

Last call - make offer!


----------

